# [Mount] Disque USB non detecté pendant le boot

## struddel

Hello,

Jusqu'à présent, mon disque USB se montait au boot sans soucis avec le fstab qui va bien.

J'ai recompilé mon noyau pour vérifier quelque chose avec ma carte nvidia et au passage, j'en ai profité pour optimiser un peu le tout en jartant les supports dont je n'ai pas besoin.

Avec cette nouvelle mouture du noyau, udev m'indique pendant le boot qu'il n'a pas trouvé sda2 (mon disque USB) et en effet, après m'être loggué, y a rien dans mon dossier /mnt/data.

Le fstab n'ayant pas changé, je fdisk -l pour vérifier, mon disque USB est toujours sda2, l'a pas bougé.

Du coup je tente un mount /mnt/data, et ça monte mon disque sans soucis, impec'.

Je reboot pour vérifier, et non, udev ne voit pas sda2, pourtant il voit tout le reste, et une fois loggué, pareil, je peux monter mon disque d'un simple mount /mnt/data...

Le disque USB est en fat32.

Si y a besoin d'infos supplémentaires n'hésitez pas, merci   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Surement que ton disque à changé de device ... C'est un des problèmes de udev je trouve ...

C'est aussi pareil avec les souris, etc etc

Il choisi une device, et si tu branche différement, tu pourrais encore avoir des suprises. Le mieux, c'est (je pense) de fixer le nom de la device selon le nom exact de ton disque (qui n'est qu'un composant usb). Maintenant, me demande pas comment faire, j'en sais rien   :Laughing: 

----------

## struddel

beh, c'était /dev/sda2 avant, et là c'est toujours /dev/sda2, fdisk est formel et de toute façon, si un simple mount /mnt/data le monte, c'est qu'il comprend ce qu'il y a dans mon fstab et que le disque est donc toujours à la même place, c'est pourquoi il le trouve après le boot et pas pendant qui me chagrine   :Confused: 

Tu penses à autre chose quand tu dis "changer de device" ? Genre un id matériel ou je ne sais quoi que seul mon ordi est capable de comprendre ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## salamandrix

loopx (si je ne me trompe) pense que sda2 peut se transformer en sdb2 si par exemple un second disque dur en usb est branché, ce qui peut vite devenir frustrant.

À priori le problème ne vient pas de là (puisque le simple mount suffit à le monter) et je n'ai pas d'idée.

Par contre par rapport à ce que suggère loopx, le plus pratique reste de faire des règles udev locales pour les périphériques que l'on monte régulièrement sur son pc (DD externe, clé usb, apn, imprimante, etc).

édit : 

un exemple pas propre de règles locales :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo linux # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules
> 
> #BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{idVendor}=="13fe", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1a00", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="cleusb", MODE:="0777", GROUP:="disk"
> ...

 

qui me sert à monter une clé usb, un DD externe, et une imprimante (déclarer avec le groupe plugdev avec les règles générales, ce qui me bloque l'impression par cups)Last edited by salamandrix on Tue Apr 15, 2008 12:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## struddel

Yep, vais tenter de me pencher la dessus (mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de me lancer ds la config de ma gentoo à deux mois des partiels ...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

En fait, tout se passe comme si sda2 n'était pas trouvé dans /dev avant qu'il ne soit monté, pourtant il y est :

```
gentoo struddel # mkdir test

gentoo struddel # mount --bind / test

gentoo struddel # cd test/dev

gentoo dev # ls

MAKEDEV     hdf9        ptyr7    scd6       ttyd5    vcs15

ataraid     hdg         ptyr8    scd7       ttyd6    vcs16

atibm       hdg1        ptyr9    scd8       ttyd7    vcs17

audio       hdg10       ptyra    scd9       ttyd8    vcs18

audio1      hdg11       ptyrb    sda        ttyd9    vcs19

audio2      hdg12       ptyrc    sda1       ttyda    vcs2

audio3      hdg13       ptyrd    sda10      ttydb    vcs20

audioctl    hdg14       ptyre    sda11      ttydc    vcs21

aztcd0      hdg15       ptyrf    sda12      ttydd    vcs22

bpcd        hdg16       ptys0    sda13      ttyde    vcs23

cciss       hdg17       ptys1    sda14      ttydf    vcs24

cdu535      hdg18       ptys2    sda15      ttye0    vcs25

cm206cd0    hdg19       ptys3    >>>>>sda2<<<<     ttye1    vcs26

etc ...
```

----------

## loopx

 *struddel wrote:*   

> beh, c'était /dev/sda2 avant, et là c'est toujours /dev/sda2, fdisk est formel et de toute façon, si un simple mount /mnt/data le monte, c'est qu'il comprend ce qu'il y a dans mon fstab et que le disque est donc toujours à la même place, c'est pourquoi il le trouve après le boot et pas pendant qui me chagrine  
> 
> Tu penses à autre chose quand tu dis "changer de device" ? Genre un id matériel ou je ne sais quoi que seul mon ordi est capable de comprendre ?  

 

oui

mais bon, mon diagnostique est mort la   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

C'est amha la détection "à froid" de tes périphériques usb qui a du être désactivée.

Pour test, essaie après un reboot et avant de monter à la main ton disque usb de le débrancher et de le rebrancher : je suis près à parier qu'il sera automatiquement monté.  :Wink: 

Dans ce cas, ça peut-être une option à modifier dans le "/etc/conf.d/rc" (où il est question de "coldplug") ou un paramètre du démon "hal" à adapter (d'ailleurs, ce démon est-il bien lancé au démarrage ??).

Enjoy !

----------

## zyprexa

J'ai songé à un truc d'un autre genre : tous les modules sont-ils bien chargés au moment où ton disque dur est monté ?

Il me semble qu'udev va, dans une certaine mesure charger les modules kivontbien, mais j'ai déjà eu le cas où il les chargeait pas tous.

Quitte à essayer de mettre les modules dans /etc/modules....

Et les logs, ils racontent rien ?

----------

## struddel

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Et les logs, ils racontent rien ?

 

Pour le log de boot :

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor 6 L160P0           0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 320173056 512-byte hardware sectors (163929 MB)

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 320173056 512-byte hardware sectors (163929 MB)

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sda: sda2

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo hci_usb_isoc_rx_submit: hci0 isoc rx submit failed urb efb7ae14 err -38

Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo hci_usb_isoc_rx_submit: hci0 isoc rx submit failed urb efb7ae14 err -38

----------

## struddel

how, y a un problème sur mon disque non ? :

```
gentoo mnt # dumpe2fs /dev/sda2 -h | grep UUID

dumpe2fs 1.40.6 (09-Feb-2008)

dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda2
```

----------

## dapsaille

Houlaaa doucement pas d'affolement ..

1 ton disque monte t'il toujours en manuel ?? si oui = ton fs est il bien de type ext2 ?? dumpe2fs gère t'il l'ext3 ?

 si non = ca sent le paté mais c'est bizarre que d'un coup il lache.. à moins qu'il ne lui faille un certain temps pour analyser le disque pour cause de "mourrage" dans peu de temps ce qui expliquerais que coldplug ne le voie pas et génère une erreur.

2 concernant le coldplug je plussoie ce qui a été dit ..

 j'imagine que tu as gardé ton ancienne conf sous la main (humm) donc reprend la et chatre les fonctionalités une par une jusqu'à trouver la fautive et brule la sur la place publique.

----------

## struddel

Pour savoir si le disque monte en manuel, la réponse est plus haut  :Wink: 

Bon sinon, depuis ce message j'ai testé avec mtools (en effet me suis rendu compte que dumpe2fs était pas fait pour les fat32, ce qui est précisé également plus haut) et pour le label ça marche impec', mais ça reconnait pas mieux pendant le boot.

Sinon j'ai remis l'ancienne config, il lance une détection avant la detection d'udev, à mon avis c'est ça qui me manque, je comparerai les deux configs en juillet ou août, après les partiels, zou, *mode sérieux*, j'ai 4 périodes de l'Histoire de France à réviser et c'est pas mon kernel qui va m'aider   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Pour savoir si le disque monte en manuel, la réponse est plus haut 
> 
> Bon sinon, depuis ce message j'ai testé avec mtools (en effet me suis rendu compte que dumpe2fs était pas fait pour les fat32, ce qui est précisé également plus haut) et pour le label ça marche impec', mais ça reconnait pas mieux pendant le boot.
> 
> Sinon j'ai remis l'ancienne config, il lance une détection avant la detection d'udev, à mon avis c'est ça qui me manque, je comparerai les deux configs en juillet ou août, après les partiels, zou, *mode sérieux*, j'ai 4 périodes de l'Histoire de France à réviser et c'est pas mon kernel qui va m'aider  

 

 Hahaha j'avais lu de diagonale mais j'était pas si loin que ca :p

Ouchhh Linus torvalds a fonde le kernel en 1991 ... c'est pas de l'histoire ca ?  :Wink: 

aller bon courage et creutteLast edited by dapsaille on Wed Apr 16, 2008 5:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouchhh Linus torvalds a fonde le kernel en 1992 ... c'est pas de l'histoire ca ?  

 

Hannn! 1991 voyons, faut réviser ton histoire oui. ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> Ouchhh Linus torvalds a fonde le kernel en 1992 ... c'est pas de l'histoire ca ?   
> 
> Hannn! 1991 voyons, faut réviser ton histoire oui. ^^

 

[mode mauvaise foi]

 Bah ou as tu vu que j'ai écrit 1992 ??

[/mode mauvaise foi]

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

[mode super mauvaise foi]

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouchhh Linus torvalds a fonde le kernel en 1998 le 30 février à 25h cinquante douze secondes... c'est pas de l'histoire ca ?  

 

[mode super mauvaise foi]

À le mode édition et quote  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## struddel

Kisonbetes   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo hci_usb_isoc_rx_submit: hci0 isoc rx submit failed urb efb7ae14 err -38
> 
> Apr 15 20:47:20 gentoo hci_usb_isoc_rx_submit: hci0 isoc rx submit failed urb efb7ae14 err -38

 

hci_usb ce n'est pas pour le Bluetooth ? Le périph hci0 représente surement ta clé Bluetooth

Peut-être que tu ne regardes pas au bon endroit.

Pour ce problème essaye :

```

# echo options hci_usb isoc=0 > /etc/modules.d/bluetooth

# update-modules

```

cf : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D820 (section Bluetooth)

----------

## struddel

Beh ma clé bluetooth marche impec' donc bon ...

Je l'utilise pratiquement tous les jours et j'ai aucun problème avec.

----------

